# Ryu's Krew



## Ryuskrew (Feb 28, 2009)

_I wasn't too sure about if plugging my own comic here would be bad or not, I didn't see anything in the rules, so here we goooo~!_

Alright, so I make this comic, and it's called Ryu's Krew. Pretty lame name, right? Yeah, but anyway. It's a lot cooler than you think.

It deals with 3 Lynx, and basically they are sent to this stronghold that has been taken over by a demonic government, which is referred to as, *The Corrupted*. That's only for the first two chapters too, I would say more, but I don't want to spoil the story.

The comic is in black and white (with grey toning), all done traditionally (minus the text), and contains Greek Mythology elements.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ryuskrew/
I am starting to host the comic here, but my main hosting site would be...

http://www.drunkduck.com/Ryus_Krew

Any questions? Comments? Feel free to ask!


----------



## Ryuskrew (Mar 21, 2009)

Hate to double-post. But I'm not sure if I explained the comic well enough. So I thought I'd make another post explaining the comic more thoroughly.

It updates on *Tuesdays* and *Thursdays*.

And pretty much, as you'll find out in early Chapter 2, the three main characters, Ryu, Draycho, and Archound were all criminals in their past lives. They all died in somewhat tragic accidents, and are brought back to life by the Gods for the sake of saving the universe from being eaten by Loki (known as the Trickster God). So the Gods train them, and prepare them to destroy Loki.

Ryu's Krew _hopefully_ is/will be no comic you have seen before.

So, any comments, questions, anything?
It'd be much appreciated :]


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 22, 2009)

I only read the first couple, but it seems to be done pretty well.  Not really my style though.  Good luck with it, very unique story.


----------

